# Problem building kde4 from ports



## penna (Aug 22, 2010)

I am trying to install kde4 on FreeBSD 8.1 from ports. I updated the full ports collection before the install. The build process terminates before completion with the following error message. Any pointers on how to proceed from here?


```
/usr/ports/x11/kdelibs4/work/kdelibs-4.4.5/kdewebkit/kwebwallet.cpp:437: error: 'formElement' was not declared in this scope
gmake[2]: *** [kdewebkit/CMakeFiles/kdewebkit.dir/kwebwallet.o] Error 1
gmake[1]: *** [kdewebkit/CMakeFiles/kdewebkit.dir/all] Error 2
gmake[1]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....
Linking CXX shared module ../lib/kdewidgets.so
[ 65%] Built target kdewidgets
gmake: *** [all] Error 2
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/kdelibs4.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/kdebase4-runtime.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/kdebase4-runtime.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/kde4.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/kde4.
```


----------

